#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  I'm banging around KL

## terry57

In 5 days time I'm on the road again for a 7 week trip taking in KL, Thailand and Burma. Ive got credit on my Internet connection I need to blow out so I'm just playing throwing up some random pics of my last trip through KL. I like this town and its usually always my entry point into Asia from Perth. I always stay in China Town at this Gaff, $40 AUD.Great value.

----------


## terry57

Directly opposite is the local market, I'm always up early and get amongst it. Blood and guts everywhere. Good stuff.

----------


## terry57

Get some of this in ya.

----------


## terry57

Then I walk over to my favorite eating hall and hang out with the early morning plebs.Have a nice cup of tea I do.

----------


## terry57

Then after I've backed one out I hit the streets and start walking. Today I headed to the Twin Towers which is a brisk 40 minute walk from China town.

----------


## Necron99

Seems infested with little santas..

----------


## terry57

This is the viewing platform at 80 floors up or something like that.I got a nice little zoom on my camera and can purve on all sorts of things . Once you could go up here for free but the nasty owners now charge a fee to us lovely tourists. Sucks EH. Anyway, I've been up there so they can Jam there entrance fee.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

I'm on the Monorail and headed to where the Knobs hang out in Bukit Bintang. Nice around there with some lovely eye candy strutting there stuff.

----------


## terry57

The main station at Bukit Bintang and yes I like it anytime. Kl has a great Monorail system, very efficient and covers many different areas. Its not flash like Bangkok's system but it works.

----------


## terry57

If this guy was smart he would of either walked or jumped the Monorail. Oh well, hope he was insured.

----------


## Rural Surin

Nice stuff, Ter....so far. :Smile: 
Hope there's more!!

----------


## kingwilly

> and headed to where the Knobs hang out in Bukit Bintang.


I prefer to stay there. 

Nice market pics.

----------


## terry57

I thought I had staggered into a coffee shop in Amsterdam but the punters where putting some ghastly smelly stuff in there and where not getting stoned. No good for me so I moved on.  :Smile:

----------


## Malicious

Go TellBro, please include some pice of Malay Poontang so I can bang one out before Brunch.

----------


## terry57

> I prefer to stay there.



Oh yes Willy, I do realize you are a high class social climber who always hangs with the elite of the worlds society.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

It's not high class mate. it's where all the bars are at. 

Sheesh.

----------


## terry57

> Go TellBro, please include some pice of Malay Poontang so I can bang one out before Brunch.



Superb Idea, I'm off to knock one out but I'll have lunch first if you don't mind. Back later.  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> Then I walk over to my favorite eating hall and hang out with the early morning plebs.Have a nice cup of tea I do.


the street nosh is top stuff in KL. Probly my favourite thing about the place.

----------


## terry57

> It's not high class mate. it's where all the bars are at.


Yes, I realize you like those bars Willy. There the sort Socal likes and where Emma pours the piss.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Ground Zero. Bukit Bintang.

----------


## terry57

The sign hanging outside the Australian embassy.

----------


## terry57

This massive shopping complex is the equivalent of M.B.K. in Bangkok but not so flash. Actually nothing is as flash in Malaysia as it is in Thailand, they have an issue with maintenance on anything.

----------


## terry57

The Pavilion is  the top of the market when talking top end shopping centers in KL.
Dam huge mother of a place but awesome for viewing top class women. In the basement is a brilliant massive eating hall that charges decent prices for fantastic food. Check it out if ever there.

----------


## terry57

Christmas last year.

----------


## terry57

The place was decked out like Disneyland. Bloody good really.

----------


## terry57

Australians might like this one.

----------


## terry57

In the Basement food hall. This place is nuts, a must see when in town.

----------


## terry57

Love the Malaysian food and check the prices out. At 3.2 ringit to the $AUD its virtually free for us. Quality nash as well.

----------


## terry57

I chowed down on this lot. Give me the horn.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nigelandjan

> I always stay in China Town at this Gaff, $40 AUD.Great value.


Looks good ,, it would be interesting to see the little KL bell boy lump my 50 kilo case up them stairs ,, especially as I allways make a point of not carrying any cash  :mid:

----------


## terry57

Yes indeed, I arrive with 13kg in my bag, Great thing about Asia is the lack of baggage needed.  Just buy shit there if needed.

----------


## terry57

Grab a drink Eh.

----------


## terry57

A restored Vespa in the Food Court. Always a Vespa hanging around somewhere.

----------


## terry57

Inside looking out and time to head back to Chinatown where us commoners belong.

----------


## terry57

Home sweet home, I like staying here as there's always something happening. Sitting drinking  a few ice cold big boys of Guinness at night watching the passing parade is always interesting.

----------


## terry57

All happens on the street, outside life for me.

----------


## terry57

Tit bits being prepared to be cooked up.

----------


## terry57

Looks good to me.

----------


## terry57

Roasted nuts.

----------


## terry57

Wash that lot down with a litre of freshly squeezed orange juice. Awesome.

----------


## terry57

Walk around some more.Place is pumping at night.

----------


## Malicious

> All happens on the street, outside life for me.


Cheers Bro, Malay Poontang at last, I've just blown out my first wad in 2013.

----------


## terry57

Curbside eatery. Brilliant how in Asia you can just find a stall every 5 meters.

----------


## terry57

After they have a knees up nosh up they pop next door to have a little pray.

----------


## terry57

The cat that owns this motor is a patriotic chap it would be safe to say.

----------


## terry57

Bit of construction work going on here.

----------


## terry57

As per usual occupational health and safety don't apply, fall of and break your neck its tough shit Eh.

----------


## terry57

This is main thorough fair of China Town and every afternoon local punters come out of the woodwork setting up there stalls ready to sell all sorts of knock offs to the tourists and locals alike. Its looney tune time with madness mayhem and insanity.Quite up my alley actually.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Ok, its game on and away they go. Raining today which makes for fun and games.

----------


## terry57

By the time these lot are done you can hardly squeeze a ducks fart along this stretch.

----------


## terry57

Shoes anyone.

----------


## terry57

Go on then, I know you want a genuine pair of fake Nikes.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The watch selling dudes.

----------


## terry57

At the end of the set up you got about a metre on each side to squeeze 6 million muppets down and at midnight they pull all the shit down and it returns to a street again then the next day they start all over again.  :Confused:  Bolliks to that EH.

----------


## terry57

Anyway, I build up a powerful thirst overseeing all that work and must retreat to my favorite little watering hole " Rolands " for an ice cold bottle or 3 of lovely Guinness.I'll be back later.

----------


## Looper

> Directly opposite is the local market, I'm always up early and get amongst it. Blood and guts everywhere. Good stuff.


Mmmm. Can't beat a bit of Asian street meat  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Hey Loopy, I like your bit of Asian meat much better. That dental chick looks alright.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Great thing about Asia is the lack of baggage needed. Just buy shit there if needed.


So you might ,, but I carry " implements of mercy " in mine  :Smile: 







> The cat that owns this motor is a patriotic chap it would be safe to say.




Would be safe to say he was a fat bastad to , who has blown his rear tyre ( Americans take note of  the correct spelling please  )   :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

I really love KL and the Beach Club............and the Indian food and the Beach Club.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Whats the brasses like there Terry?

----------


## Necron99

Tez,3 pages and only old minger to show for your efforts.
Lift yer fucking game mate!

----------


## Dillinger

> Whats the brasses like there Terry?





> Tez,3 pages and only old minger to show for your efforts.
> Lift yer fucking game mate!


Come on Guys, Terry doesnt go on holiday to take pictures of Asian babes, he's more into the cultural side  and architecture






And young Malaysian guys with nice arses taking the  stalls down and putting them back up again :Smile:

----------


## draco888

> It's not high class mate. it's where all the bars are at. 
> 
> Sheesh.


bangsar also has a reasonable collection of bars.

----------


## draco888

> Tit bits being prepared to be cooked up.


always an excellent breakfast material.

----------


## nigelandjan

I wonder what " Foreign Extra " Guiness is all about

----------


## terry57

> I really love KL and the Beach Club............and the Indian food and the Beach Club.


I love KL to LT.  People are dead friendly, its safe, public transport is good and cracking street food.

Some people just ain't got the get up and go to get around the joint.

----------


## BobR

KL Is a beautiful and somewhat underrated City.   I was surprised by how nice it was when I went there last year.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I wonder what " Foreign Extra " Guiness is all about


It's basically an 'Export' brew. Overstrong, as traditionally beers for export were made strong as the extra alcohol preserved the beers during the voyage. It was then diluted before serving.

----------


## Necron99

About 8% iirc, but a bit syrupy. Not like draught.

----------


## Dillinger

> I wonder what " Foreign Extra " Guiness is all about


7.5% and even blacker turds in the Morning, Nige





> Overstrong, as traditionally beers for export were made strong as the extra alcohol preserved the beers during the voyage. It was then diluted before serving.


Load of bollocks, if it had to go to the next town they could label it as Export.

----------


## peterpan

Personally I think the food is better, Malaysian food is better than Thai. I lived in Malaysia in the 1990s, i remember we used to go to a cracking restaurant on the site of where the twin towers are  now. the only thing that was a downer was the terrible transport and traffic.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Load of bollocks, if it had to go to the next town they could label it as Export.


The labeling they use today is bollocks, yes, but I was giving the reader a historical perspective.

Whatever they call it, it's still way too strong and tastes like sour molasses.

----------


## danno5

Well, food tastes are certainly subjective. I've lived here for the past 4 years, and think the food sucks! I would kill to live in Thailand instead and would happily eat thai food every day. Even the thai food in Malaysia is crap....way too sweet. Everything has tons of sugar added to it!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nice post terry, any pics of the malay horn fodder?

----------


## terry57

I'll see what I can dig up but tend not to shove cameras in girls faces. Last time I done that I got spat on.

Called me a dirty old purv.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> About 8% iirc, but a bit syrupy. Not like draught.


There's this evil shit floating around called " Carlsburg Special Brew".

Much more potent than any Guinness and must be top of the line for alcohol content in a beer in Asia.

I love that shit as well but fok me, dont drink to many as the hang over can be brutal.

----------


## terry57

Ok, I've got a photo of a nice bint. Do not mess with this girl or she will carve a massive " Fok You " on your forehead with those toe nails. W.T.F.  :Confused:

----------


## terry57

I've had a few beers so its back on the street to hunt out some more nash. Cant beat this street food cooked directly in front of you.

----------


## terry57

Yep, a few of those thanks.

----------


## terry57

Bang them in the oil. Job done.

----------


## terry57

Jesus christ. Bring it on.

----------


## terry57

Some nice tucker here as well.

----------


## terry57

Just goes on. One could eat something different everyday of the year.

----------


## terry57

I need to maintain my awesome body so I only eat fruit before lunch , plenty of fresh stuff around here.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

The Swiss inn is the best hotel in Chinatown, dead smack in the middle of the market has an attached bar sighted on the street. Brilliant location. Ditch the Breakfast, absolute smorgasbord shite . The Asians go hard and load up like they have lived in Biafra for the last 25 years. Poisonous and repetitive pre cooked shit.

----------


## terry57

Tell the Swiss Inn to bash there free breakfast that you have payed for anyway firmly up the arse and walk 50 meters up the road to this place. Bloody brilliant.

----------


## terry57

In the bogs you will see this sign. A few of our esteemed members bend this way.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Looking over the Market from " The China Town Inn ". View from my room.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I've had a few beers so its back on the street to hunt out some more nash.


Or even 'nosh'.

----------


## terry57

Yes, top idea, I've had a massive day out.

----------


## terry57

When walking around KL one must be very aware of his surroundings. Man hole covers seem to be a novelty and if your pissed up and not looking you could very well disappear down one of these bastards never to be seen again.  Incredibly dangerous.

----------


## terry57

I'm unloading some of that nasty Guinness before I get head home. Nice shoes EH.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Its been a big day walking around, drinking Guinness,  eating great street food and generally having a splendid time. Time to crash on the bed, bang on the Telli and chill. Hope you enjoyed my day out in KL. Cheers.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thank fuk you didnt need to back out a nasty boy


I'm unloading some of that nasty Guinness before I get head home. Nice shoes EH.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^
You'd be pushing your luck taking a dump in that mate. No doubt though some desperado has.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> Great thing about Asia is the lack of baggage needed. Just buy shit there if needed.
> 
> 
> So you might ,, but I carry " implements of mercy " in mine



Large black dildoes are forbidden in Malaysia

----------


## DrAndy

nice pics Terry, it brings back lots of memories

----------


## peterpan

Yes nice Terry, lived in KL before the advent of freeways, used to blat around in my triumph  TR 4, quite the lad amongst the darkies, you understand ?

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Its been a big day walking around, drinking Guinness,  eating great street food and generally having a splendid time. Time to crash on the bed, bang on the Telli and chill. Hope you enjoyed my day out in KL. Cheers.


Good thread Terry,but where the fuck are the Brasses!

Do tell me you crashed in that hotel on your todd,they just not normal son. :Smile: 

One more thing,if you are going to take photos of tarts feet at least follow it up with a face shot.

----------


## klong toey

Nice thead Terry,a bit of advice though check out your bar fines legs before you seal the deal.That one in the picture got very hairy legs mate,but beer googles and poor lighting in a bar  a few ringgit spent  guess the deed is done now.
Unless you like hary legs on your date if so,nice. :Smile: 
Btw Gert liked the water sport shot.

----------


## DrAndy

KL has become expensive; the last time I was there the girls were asking MR500 (around B5000), and most of them were Flips or Thai

when I lived there it was all free and easy, just fuk for fun

----------


## draco888

> KL has become expensive; the last time I was there the girls were asking MR500 (around B5000), and most of them were Flips or Thai
> 
> when I lived there it was all free and easy, just fuk for fun


The Malaysian girls have not changed though.

----------

